# Symphonic Overture in C minor



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you think. Feedback please.


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Foverture-in-c-minor-les-3

View attachment 42704


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel an overwhelming sense of ambivalence. Congratulations.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, Burroughs. I really enjoyed this piece--although I wish it were somewhat longer. I liked your use of pauses and dynamica, sort of a "hills and valleys" of emotional content. I also liked its somewhat baroque feel, but with an added modern twist due to your instrumentation and the colora and timbres they produced, almost like a pavanne {spelling and usage?}. I tried to post a similar comment and "like" on soundcloud, but because I have never been a member--and refuse to join *Facebook* on principle--it would accept neither one. Anyways, congratulations on a well-executed and thought out work, and I sincerely hope you have more in the "pipeline". :cheers:
P.S. It's not really that important, but I was just wondering if your user name is for the writer Edgar Rice Burroughs, he of the *Tarzan* and Man of Mars series fame? Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Burroughs,

I've added annotations to your score outlining a few notational things and a number of musical/technical considerations I would take into account on future endeavors, or in revisions if you have any desire to re-work sections of this piece. These are, of course, only suggestions—and offered only in good will.

If you have questions about any of my annotations, please feel free to ask for a more detailed explanation of what I meant by this or that—though for the most part I think my comments were fairly straightforward. Technical comments are in red, side comments/structural notes are in blue. Green is used only once to explain when "div." or "divisi" markings should be used in string parts. I forgot to mention this in my annotations, but to cancel "div.", use "unis.".

All the best.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

MJTTOMB said:


> Hi Burroughs,
> 
> I've added annotations to your score outlining a few notational things and a number of musical/technical considerations I would take into account on future endeavors, or in revisions if you have any desire to re-work sections of this piece. These are, of course, only suggestions-and offered only in good will.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will work on these and upload soon!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

samurai said:


> Hi, Burroughs. I really enjoyed this piece--although I wish it were somewhat longer. I liked your use of pauses and dynamica, sort of a "hills and valleys" of emotional content. I also liked its somewhat baroque feel, but with an added modern twist due to your instrumentation and the colora and timbres they produced, almost like a pavanne {spelling and usage?}. I tried to post a similar comment and "like" on soundcloud, but because I have never been a member--and refuse to join *Facebook* on principle--it would accept neither one. Anyways, congratulations on a well-executed and thought out work, and I sincerely hope you have more in the "pipeline". :cheers:
> P.S. It's not really that important, but I was just wondering if your user name is for the writer Edgar Rice Burroughs, he of the *Tarzan* and Man of Mars series fame? Thanks. :tiphat:


Thanks, and no, the username has Nothing to do with Edgar Rice, it is just my surname.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you think now, I have changed some things but not everything


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Foverture-in-c-minor-les-4

View attachment Symphony in C Minor -.pdf


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a bit more added in the middle


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Foverture-in-c-minor-les-5

View attachment Symphony in C Minor - done.pdf


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Did a bit more


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Foverture-in-c-minor-les-7

View attachment talkclassical overture.pdf


----------

